# Feeling sleepy shortly after a long ride



## Mikeoupe (21 May 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to this road bike thing and new to the distances that a road bike allows you to do. Prior to buying my first road bike a month or two ago, I've been doing regular 8-12 mile circuits on and off road on a half way decent MTB. After say a 10 mile ride I'll return home full of beans, it really sets me up for the rest of the day.

Today I returned from a 30 mile circuit (which is long me at the moment) on the new road bike, I was cycling for approx 1hr 45mins and rather than feeling up beat on my return I quite quickly felt tired with an urge to go and have a lie down. I've noticed once or twice on the road bike that I've felt a bit worn out afterwards, although I've not felt like having a nap before.

Obviously I'm new to long distance cycling and therefore my fitness has some way to go but I was wondering; is the initial tiredness symptomatic of a dietary thing? fluids? am I pushing myself a bit too hard? I'm just looking for some thoughts to rattle around as this is completely new to me.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## srw (21 May 2011)

You're tired after doing unaccustomed exercise? In other news, the pope is a catholic and if you go down to the woods today you'll surprise a bear doing something.

Seriously, don't worry about it. Holding 17mph+ for an hour and three-quarters is going some - typical touring pace is more like 12mph, and if you read the audax reports they'll take about 13-14mph. Cycling is tough, physical work, and will make you tired. In time you'll get fitter and be more able to deal with it. I regularly go to the gym for an hour at 9am, working with a PT. Sometimes I come out ready to face the working day. Sometimes I come out wanting to curl up and go back to sleep.


----------



## Broadside (21 May 2011)

At 30 miles you are breaking new ground. Most people will deplete their stored energy at around the 25 mile mark, so cycling over this sort of distance you should start thinking about taking on some extra food, or use an energy drink.

It will be a combination of you not being used to the big distance along with exhausting your stored energy. Try eating something like a piece of flapjack or a banana at around 10-15 miles when you go out on your next 30 mile ride. Now you are up to a 30 mile ride it will not take you long to get used to it, good luck.

Also have something to eat when you come in (straight away) so that your body can start replacing what it has just used up.


----------



## Mikeoupe (21 May 2011)

Thanks both,


30 miles without a break is indeed new ground for me and today was the first time I've pre planned the route etc. I felt fine on the bike, in fact I felt great during the last few miles where I was holding some of my fastest speeds. It's just that I've never experienced the urge to go to sleep before.

Takeing on board what you both say though, it's obvious that it's a new experience for my body, so we'll just have to work at getting used to it becuse at the moment there are few things I enjoy more than being out on my new road bike!


Thanks Again
Mike


----------



## numbnuts (21 May 2011)

> 30 mile in approx 1hr 45mins


I wish I could do that, I've just come back from a 31.25 mile hilly ride in 2h.25mins


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 May 2011)

numbnuts said:


> I wish I could do that, I've just come back from a 31.25 mile hilly ride in 2h.25mins



Yes but did you enjoy it after all that is the whole idea doesnt matter how long it takes


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 May 2011)

I sometimes find myself feeling pretty tired and sleepy after a long hard ride. I view it as a sign I have pushed sufficiently on my ride. I don't think there is anything wrong with it, it is part of your bodies recovery process.


----------



## Zoiders (22 May 2011)

Never turn down the chance to take a nap when you need it.

Not being able to switch off and grab a short kip when you need it would be far worse.


----------



## chillyuk (22 May 2011)

I regularly feel the need for a nice nap in the afternoon whether I have been for a ride or not. I just put it down to old age.


----------



## 515mm (22 May 2011)

heh heh heh

after my first sportif (Tour of Pembrokeshire 4 years ago) when we got back home I lay on the lawn and slept for two hours.

I still get sleepy after a long one(4+hours) if I haven't fed properly. It appears to be a fuelling thing (mostly) with me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2011)

Today I rode a reasonable 35 miler in blustery conditions, got home, had a shower, roast dinner, half a bottle of Claret and promptly fell asleep on the sofa ....


----------



## mightyquin (23 May 2011)

I did a charity bike ride yesterday, did about 35/40 miles in total, I got in and fell asleep pretty much straight away (after a couple of hours rest in the pub). 

I had saddle problems too, rather uncomfortable and still tired today!


----------

